# Issue with pkg_libchk



## bsd777 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dear all,

I have a problem using the latest version of pkg_libchk from bsdadminscripts-6.1.1_6:


```
# pkg_libchk -a
lockf: cannot open %%TMP%%/3140-locks: No such file or directory
/usr/local/sbin/pkg_libchk: cannot create %%TMP%%/3140-semaphore-jobs: No such file or directory
lockf: cannot open %%TMP%%/3140-locks: No such file or directory
lockf: cannot open %%TMP%%/3140-status: No such file or directory
lockf: cannot open %%TMP%%/3140-status: No such file or directory
lockf: cannot open %%TMP%%/3140-semaphore-jobs: No such file or directory
lockf: cannot open %%TMP%%/3140-semaphore-jobs: No such file or directory
lockf: cannot open %%TMP%%/3140-semaphore-jobs: No such file or directory
lockf: cannot open %%TMP%%/3140-semaphore-jobs: No such file or directory
...
```

Any suggestions?

Thank in advance!


----------



## bsd777 (Aug 26, 2014)

BTW pkg_libchk from bsdadminscripts-6.1.1_4 worked without any issues.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2014)

I have the same issue. I replaced in /usr/local/sbin/pkg_libchk  %%TMP%% with a path  to a temporary directory. Another way may be,  set an enviroment variable to a temporary directory.


----------



## bsd777 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you!

If I'm not the only one with such problem, should I file a PR for this bug?


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2014)

If you want. But is this a bug ? They think %%TMP%% is an enviroment-variable, it's no work to set one.. I really don't know.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 26, 2014)

It has fixed. Please, see bug 193003.


----------

